# Lost - White dove in UK



## naturalia (Mar 21, 2012)

Hiya,
I'm searching for a white and a white brown dove since mid. January. 
On one Sunday only 2 doves come back and the other are still gone. 
Characteristic for the white dove is, that it looks like an owl pigeon. 
I would be glad when you could answer me asap.

thank you in advance

Nathalia


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the Forum.


....you need to post your location (city or town). That would help, too.

I am sorry you lost your doves. You should also contact the Animal Control or RSPCA office in your town. Sometimes people find lost pet birds and bring them to these organizations.


----------

